# biting



## chris-chris (Feb 21, 2013)

My hedge and I have been together for a month now or maybe even a little more and he's never bit anyone before and well I went to my fathers for the summer and first he bit my little brother and we just thought it was because he smelt like chicken and now he's constantly biting me at one point he drew blood and now its to the point I'm kinda scared I keep blowing him on the face when he does it but he continues and I don't know what to do.
I can't think why he's being so aggresive... 
But I'm not sure if this helps... but erm... as of late he's been kind playing with... himself so... I just don't know... I'm just confused in the sudden change of behavior...
Please help


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, male hedgehogs tend to enjoy "boy time"... a little awkward, but nothing out of the ordinary.  

As for the biting, I forget how old he is, but he could just be sore and uncomfortable from quilling. You could try a warm Aveeno oatmeal bath to help soothe him.

If he isn't quilling, I'm not really sure how to explain the behavior change. Hopefully someone else has some suggestions.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I'm not too sure but he might be biting because he is in a new environment and might be a little scared. Also male hedgies do sometimes like to play with themselves. My little Sonic does it every night


----------



## chris-chris (Feb 21, 2013)

Well I don't think he's quilling... he was born in 2/22 but he has had flaky skin...
But he's gotten that a couple times now and it hasn't bothered him before... and well I tried using my usual hand sanitizer and he still bit me...


----------



## chris-chris (Feb 21, 2013)

Guys I really don't know what to do. Its gotten to the point to where I don't want to hold him out of fear of him biting me. I've tried everuthing and he just won't stop.
Help.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hmm, hedgies tend to bite out of fear and defensiveness, rather than aggressiveness. Do you know if anything happened to him while you were at your dad's that could have scared him? It's possible he's just upset by the traveling and needs a couple weeks to get back into the swing of things. Every hedgehog is different and readjusts at their own speed, so your guy may just need a while. Is he getting worse at all, or has he pretty much stayed at the same level of bitey-ness?

Since he's only a few months old, it's also very possible that he's just reached the adolescent phase and will calm down in a few weeks. A lot of hedgehogs go through this stage.

I know it sucks to get bitten all the time, but unless he's physically injured, being very patient is really the best thing you can do :/

This thread was from a few months back and it has some some really good suggestions, especially the response from moxieberry: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=21724&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=aggressive.

Good luck!


----------



## chris-chris (Feb 21, 2013)

He's stayed the same bity-ness level and I guess I'll try the do nothing method and hope for the best... I just hope when he does get over this he doesn't freak out again when we go back...


----------



## chris-chris (Feb 21, 2013)

Also shoulf I not handle him with my hands whilr he adjusts here, he doesn't mind laying on me...
And well I don't fancy bites..
But I don't think anyone does.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi there...just a suggestion but you mentioned using hand sanitizer and perhaps it would help to not do this so your hedgie can become familiar to you smell. Hedgehogs rely heavily on their sense of smell (since their eyesight is so poor) so it could help your hedgie to become comfortable with you when you handle him. 

My hedgehog bit my boyfriend's mom once but I am SURE it was because she had used lotion with a strong scent and I really believe my hedgie couldn't tell that her arm was anything other than food! I usually rinse my hands with just warm water every night before I take hedgie out of his cage to avoid any confusion.

Oh, and if you haven't already just stick a worn Tshirt in his cage (in or near sleeping area is good) and it will help him to become even more familiar with your scent and should help him calm down when he realizes it is you each time you go to get him out.

Hope that helps...let us know how it goes!


----------



## chris-chris (Feb 21, 2013)

I usually do not use sanitizer... and believe me it is not food smelling...


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

He might be annoyed by somthing you are doing. If he bites and it causes you to stop, it results in a cause and effect thing. For example, if he bites and you put him down, he learns to get down via biting.

Also mine hates it when I hold him during his time ie. 2am-5am. Any other time is never an issue. But he gets really annoyed at people near his cage at those times. 
And don't blow on his face. He wont like it and he'll bite more, he'll associate your hand with an unpleasant experience, which will probably lead to more biting.


----------



## chris-chris (Feb 21, 2013)

Gah today he bit down and refused to let go. It has gotten to the point where I do not wish to hold him. I honestly do not understand he is perfectly fine on stomach or chest but in my hands he turns to biting.


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Do you ever hand feed him treats? 
If so they assume the hand is treats. All of the time


----------



## chris-chris (Feb 21, 2013)

No I've never hand feed him, but I bathed him in dome oatmeal today thinking he could have dry skin and I'm hoping for the better....
But its aggresive biting and I've stopped blowing on him.
But after trying the 'do nothing' he refused to let go and that was yesterday amd its still swollen and since he refused to let go I had to stick I'm underwater and I felt bad >.< I'm not sure what else to do.


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Animals don't just bite people. You have to be doing something that's hurting or really annoying him or he wouldn't do it. If it is a thing that's turned into a habit, wear gloves when handling him. If he wont let go open his mouth with your other hand, gently, trying not to hurt him, just to disengage him, then allow him to continue exploring. Don't freak out, it will only make him bite harder. If he's biting, he might be frightened, punishing a frightened animal won't help it learn the correct behaviour. 
Have you brought him to the vet either? He may very well be in pain.
Wear gloves, or long sleeves.


----------



## Herbiederbie (Jun 20, 2013)

My hedgie recently went through this exact same phase. He is a male hedgehog and was born around February. I was afraid to hold him too but I just made sure each time I did hold him I did not let his mouth get close to my fingers. If he acted like he was going to bite I would move my hand. It took him about three weeks but he has stopped biting. Hang in there!


----------

